# Welcome to TBCF, BUT......



## jar546 (Dec 7, 2021)

I am going to remind everyone that this site has been around and relevant for over 12 years because we not only have great members who participate and add relevant content but because we keep this place in order.  So just a friendly reminder to those that are here and posting for the first time.

We do not allow discussions on politics or religion.  Not even political or religious one-liners.  ZERO tolerance.
We do not allow or tolerate inappropriate behavior or posts.
We do not allow derogatory, personal attacks.
The forum has lots of professional people that moderate posts and report suspicious people and posts that are always dealt with.  We want to continue to make this a valuable resource for everyone.  If you don't think you fit in, you think this is too heavily moderated, then maybe this site is not for you.

Freedom of speech is what you have when it comes to your government, not a private entity.  We all take pride in this website and want to keep it that way.


----------

